# DIY Connecting kicker to inboard



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Found a easy diy way to connect kicker to an inboard outdrive just incase somebodys looking and wants to save money

bought a pair of QD ball joint fixtures, a piece of 1/4" SS flat stock, 1" wide and a 2 foot piece of 3/8" SS rod. 

The top cap on the Merc outdrive has 4 bolts. Removed one of the bolts and fitted a piece of the flat stock in place of the washer. One of the ball joints is bolted to the end.

Another homemade bracket is mounted (bolted) to the lower cowl on the OB, angled toward the I/O, with the other ball joint.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

You can get those ball joints in stainless also, mcmaster Carr has them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

martypbathsandtile said:


> You have an inboard /outboard , stren drive. NOT INBOARD as your heading says.


Seriously? You joined to point that out in a 6 year old thread. Well done.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

That's not an inboard by the way.


----------

